# Head Shaking after professional grooming



## jbarton (Oct 24, 2019)

Hello everyone, 
I have a one year old Havanese, Cooper. Three weeks ago Cooper had a grooming session with a professional groomer. Since his grooming, he began shaking his head and scratching his ears. This continued despite any efforts to soothe the ears. I took him to the vet and he reported "clean ears" and prescribed some anti-imflamatory meds. It is now three weeks from the groomer appt. and poor Cooper is still shaking his ears and itching. He was totally fine before grooming. He has scratched the tips of his ears and they are thickened a bit. I am sure this has all resulted from the grooming and am desperate to get suggestions to help Cooper. Thanks for your help!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

jbarton said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have a one year old Havanese, Cooper. Three weeks ago Cooper had a grooming session with a professional groomer. Since his grooming, he began shaking his head and scratching his ears. This continued despite any efforts to soothe the ears. I took him to the vet and he reported "clean ears" and prescribed some anti-imflamatory meds. It is now three weeks from the groomer appt. and poor Cooper is still shaking his ears and itching. He was totally fine before grooming. He has scratched the tips of his ears and they are thickened a bit. I am sure this has all resulted from the grooming and am desperate to get suggestions to help Cooper. Thanks for your help!


Did the groomer pluck his ears and/or put some sort of ear cleaner down inside the ear canal? In my experience, both of these things caused issues and I strictly forbid the groomer from either of them. My philosophy is that if something is not broke, you do not fix it. Perhaps some dogs need this done but mine definitely didn't and it just caused problems. The only other thing I can think of is if the ears were trimmed a lot shorter, perhaps they feel different to him or are tickling him somehow. If it keeps up I would have a different vet look at him.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

If this persists I would take him back to the vet for another look in the ears. Mine always shakes her head and scratches when her ears are infected.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

i agree, I think plucking the ear hair is a possible culprit. Havanese can have a lot of hair at the entrance to the ear canal and groomers will often pluck that hair (it is not painful to the dog) to keep the ear canals clean. Perhaps some of the plucked hair fell into the ear canal. I would talk to your groomer and see if she plucked his ear hair.

Our Vet recommended a product called Epi-Otic (Amazon) to keep Ricky's ear canals clean and free of ear debris. We use it on a monthly basis as a prophylactic, but when he starts scratching at his ears (which is rare), we use it daily and after about three days he stops scratching. We give the product 5 stars. There is a proper technique when using it. After squirting it into each ear canal, you have to massage the ear canal on the exterior side of his head. You will hear a "squishing' sound which means you are gently scrubbing the interior of the canal to remove any debris or slime. This material exits at the back of his throat. I give Ricky a piece of banana to wash it down and he is a very happy camper. I think there is a video on Utube showing the technique. Try it, it may work for you.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

If he is continuing to itch after this length of time, ESPECIALLY with any thickening of the tissue, I would talk to the groomer to ask her exactly what she did and what products she used if she remembers, because there may be an allergy issue that you want to avoid going forward, and then I'd go back to the vet with that extra information. thickening of the ear tissue is alarming.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I think I would go back to the vet, unless I’m misunderstanding the timeline. Maybe this isn’t even possible, but if he had water or something in his ears when he went to the vet the first time but they weren’t infected, they could be now. I also think it’s smart to get info from the groomer, though I’d be cautious about how you get it. Even if the groomer did something negligent, you’re more likely to get the most useful information if you make the groomer feel like you really need their help to figure it out, and they’re helping Cooper by remembering as much information as possible. 

When you do go to the vet, I’d also ask about recommendations regarding future ear cleaning/grooming. Your vet might have a recommendation for what you can do yourself so you can opt out of ear cleaning at the groomer if your puppy is sensitive to something. Our breeder warned our puppy’s ears were pretty hairy, and that some of the hair needed to be pulled to help keep them clean and avoid infection. It turns out mine doesn’t need much, but I don’t think these recommendations come from vanity. I do think it’s a problem when groomers pluck ear hair when it isn’t needed, as part of a routine grooming service that isn’t individualized for the dog.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I came across the article below that is written by a groomer who discusses ear hematomas. One thing she mentions is that removal of a mat from the ear can cause a sudden flow of blood to the ear which can actually cause a hematoma. Even if removal of a mat doesn't cause a hematoma, sometimes it feels so different to the dog after the mat is removed that they shake their head resulting in a hematoma. Maybe not Cooper's problem but I thought it was interesting.

https://groomwise.typepad.com/grooming_smarter/2009/06/hematomas.html


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I came across the article below that is written by a groomer who discusses ear hematomas. One thing she mentions is that removal of a mat from the ear can cause a sudden flow of blood to the ear which can actually cause a hematoma. Even if removal of a mat doesn't cause a hematoma, sometimes it feels so different to the dog after the mat is removed that they shake their head resulting in a hematoma. Maybe not Cooper's problem but I thought it was interesting.
> 
> https://groomwise.typepad.com/grooming_smarter/2009/06/hematomas.html


I didn't want to jump to conclusions, but the mention of thickening had me worrying about that. Constant shaking, alone, can cause hematomas in drop-eared dogs, and it needs to be treated, if that's what is going on.


----------



## jbarton (Oct 24, 2019)

Thank you everyone, I have taken your advice and the Hematoma article was really helpful! Talked to both the groomer and the vet. Cooper's ears where plucked (avoiding in future) and shaved. Updated vet and getting new RX this afternoon. THANK SO MUCH!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Yikes!! Nancy, that article is informative and really scary. I have a friend who has always owned Golden Retrievers and is down to one, Jake. He lost his wife a couple of years ago, who I probably was in charge of hair maintenance. When hiking with Jake I noticed his ears were terribly matted. He's since been to the groomer. I'll check him out and let Daddy know it can cause ear problems.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Mikki said:


> Yikes!! Nancy, that article is informative and really scary. I have a friend who has always owned Golden Retrievers and is down to one, Jake. He lost his wife a couple of years ago, who I probably was in charge of hair maintenance. When hiking with Jake I noticed his ears were terribly matted. He's since been to the groomer. I'll check him out and let Daddy know it can cause ear problems.


This is one of so many "simple" things I never knew when I got a dog!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I knew mats could cause skin irritation and be uncomfortable, but I also didn’t realize it could restrict blood flow like that. It doesn’t change the need to prevent mats, but I also appreciate knowing. Poor Sundance is supposed to have a bath today. His legs are all matted from the snow again, not his ears though, thankfully. I think he might need a bath twice a week when there is snow and salt. I used to brush his legs after he went outside and it helped but this year seems worse. it’s like there’s more residue and it seems to stick back together later in the day.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I hope he's over it by now.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I knew mats could cause skin irritation and be uncomfortable, but I also didn't realize it could restrict blood flow like that. It doesn't change the need to prevent mats, but I also appreciate knowing. Poor Sundance is supposed to have a bath today. His legs are all matted from the snow again, not his ears though, thankfully. I think he might need a bath twice a week when there is snow and salt. I used to brush his legs after he went outside and it helped but this year seems worse. it's like there's more residue and it seems to stick back together later in the day.


I find the legs the hardest thing to groom. Mia is not wild about me brushing or combing her front legs which does not help. I usually wind up cutting them shorter especially in summer when they get dirtier. When I see all the forum pictures of those dogs with long hair on the legs and feet I am envious but I just can't deal with it!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

mudpuppymama said:


> I find the legs the hardest thing to groom. Mia is not wild about me brushing or combing her front legs which does not help. I usually wind up cutting them shorter especially in summer when they get dirtier. When I see all the forum pictures of those dogs with long hair on the legs and feet I am envious but I just can't deal with it!


I wish I handled Sundance's feet more as a puppy. Maybe he'd still hate it. I can usually get his legs, and he might be a little tense, but when I get to his feet I have to be pretty quick or he's done. If it's just brushing and one or two little tangles it's fine, but it's definitely been more the last couple of weeks. In the past his legs have been cut a bit tapered in the winter, so maybe that made a difference. He was a lot longer last year, though, and it wasn't this hard to keep up with.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

jbarton said:


> Thank you everyone, I have taken your advice and the Hematoma article was really helpful! Talked to both the groomer and the vet. Cooper's ears where plucked (avoiding in future) and shaved. Updated vet and getting new RX this afternoon. THANK SO MUCH!


Hoping Cooper is now feeling better. My two have very hairy ears and the groomer has always lightly plucked their ears. We have never had a problem. I've never heard of shaving ears? Were they shaved inside?


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

The groomer hand plucks Ricky's ear hair occasionally, NEVER shaves them! She asks our permission to pluck before she does even that.

Ricky shakes his head a few times daily. But he is a fastidious dog and likes his hair a certain way. So after a nap or a walk in the breeze or me just petting him, he has to get his hair back to where he likes it. He prefers a fluffy layered look and that is fine with me.

We use an ear cleaner at least monthly to keep his ear canals squeaky clean. I don't worry about him shaking his head, that is just standard operating procedure for Ricky. When he starts scratching at his ears is when I pay attention. I inspect his inner ear for signs of dirt, debris, or just plain schmutz. I will stick my nose into his inner ear and sniff for any foul odor. Foxtails are prevalent in our area particularly during the summer. Depending on what I find, it may require a trip to the Vet (which is very rare) Ricky always goes to the Vet once a year for a complete physical anyway. The Vet has always determined Ricky is in tip top condition.

Ricky always gets brushed out once a day at home. Momi does the work and spends about 10 to 15 minutes on him. She admits she is not super thorough but Ricky enjoys it and Momi gets out any mats before they become a problem. Ricky goes to a professional groomer once a week. We have a standing appointment every Friday at 12PM. Momi and I use that opportunity to go out for lunch (pre-Covid). When we pick Ricky up he is so proud and thinks he is the cat's meow.

For us, owning a dog is more than just a hobby, it is a lifestyle.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I wish I handled Sundance's feet more as a puppy. Maybe he'd still hate it. I can usually get his legs, and he might be a little tense, but when I get to his feet I have to be pretty quick or he's done. If it's just brushing and one or two little tangles it's fine, but it's definitely been more the last couple of weeks. In the past his legs have been cut a bit tapered in the winter, so maybe that made a difference. He was a lot longer last year, though, and it wasn't this hard to keep up with.


I am all for "cooperative care" training" for most things. But when it comes to grooming and Havanese, there are things that just HAVE to get done. And in that case, I am all for using learned helplessness, in the TRUE meaning of the term, to your advantage. Not to take advantage of the dog, but to get done what NEEDS to be done as quickly and painlessly as possible to the benefit of all parties. This is how the best Havanese breeders I know teach their dogs to go along peacefully with grooming.

Lie the puppy down and keep them there. By force. They talk quietly and sweetly to them, and groom them gently. Sweeten the pot by giving them tiny bits of treats if they stay still. Do NOT let them up if they struggle. INSIST that they lay still. Work for small amounts of time, and make sure you don't hurt them. But make it very clear that they are NOT getting up until you LET them up.

It takes a lot longer to teach this to an adult dog, unfortunately, but if you start with a small puppy, BEFORE they get old enough to HAVE any knots, it doesn't take long before they will just relax and lie on their side until you finish grooming that side, then let you flip them over to do the other side.

I did NOT teach this to Kodi, and he was OK to groom for me, but basically, he HAD to be in a grooming loop, and I kind of had to chase him around the grooming table to get him done. Pixel was good about lying down as a puppy, but after I cut her down, she just doesn't need much grooming and has gotten out of practice. Panda was my best at this until she was shown by a professional. She used to automatically flip to the other side when I asked her to. Unfortunately, pros usually want the dog to stand during ring prep, so they don't mess up their coats. So now she sometimes wants to stand during grooming. I could insist on her laying down again, but she stands still, so it really isn't a problem. She never needs a grooming loop, though. She always stays still enough on the table that there is no problem working on whatever part of her you need to work on. If you hit a knot, her strongest objection is to gently take her foot away from you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> The groomer hand plucks Ricky's ear hair occasionally, NEVER shaves them! She asks our permission to pluck before she does even that.
> 
> Ricky shakes his head a few times daily. But he is a fastidious dog and likes his hair a certain way. So after a nap or a walk in the breeze or me just petting him, he has to get his hair back to where he likes it. He prefers a fluffy layered look and that is fine with me.


It's TOTALLY normal for a dog to shake their heads (and their whole bodies) occasionally. And longhaired dogs do it a bit more often, especially if someone has "messed with" their coats! They also sometimes do it as a stress relief move (like yawning) though I seriously doubt that is what Ricky is doing! LOL! Some people tell their dogs to "shake it out" (and they do!) just before going into the obedience ring, just to get rid of pre-ring jitters!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

jbarton said:


> Thank you everyone, I have taken your advice and the Hematoma article was really helpful! Talked to both the groomer and the vet. Cooper's ears where plucked (avoiding in future) and shaved. Updated vet and getting new RX this afternoon. THANK SO MUCH!


How are Cooper's ears doing?


----------

